# MonStar's HIT Journal!



## M.J.H. (Nov 5, 2004)

Decided to give HIT (High Intensity Training) a shot, since I have never done this program before in my life. It's probably the only program that I have never given a shot. I am going to try it balls out. I am really looking forward to getting started. I am going to be following a very basic every other day split, and doing the exercises as follows:

*Push* 
Decline BB Presses 1x6-8
Nautilus Pec-Deck Flyes 1x6-8
Seated DB Presses 1x6-8
Nautilus Lateral Raises 1x6-8
Seated French Presses 1x6-8

*Legs*
ATF Squats 1x15-20
Nautilus Leg Extensions 1x15-20
Smith-Machine Calf Raises 1x15-20
Nautilus Crunches 1x15-20

*Pull*
Support Rows 1x6-8
Conventional Deadlifts 1x6-8
Nautilus Pullovers 1x6-8
Standing BB Curls 1x6-8
DB Hammer Curls 1x6-8

The key each workout is to increase the weight/reps on every lift. That's the goal, and its mandatory each workout. I will change up all of my exercises in a few months. 

Any questions, comments, feedback please feel free to post!  

If you want any info feel free to ask IM member Duncan Donuts he knows more about the program than I do.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 5, 2004)

Good luck my friend..of course I'll follow this one.


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 5, 2004)

*DD:* Thanks man, I appreciate it. I am looking forward to really getting intense in my HIT workouts. We'll see what happens, I think that I am going to really like this program.


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 5, 2004)

Friday; 11-5-2004

*Push*

Great workout today! Absolutely exhausting, I want to add, but again, an overall awesome workout that's for sure. I beat the hell out of my chest/shoulders/triceps, really well. Intense, and completely to failure. 

*Decline BB Presses:* *305 x 11!* + 1 (assisted)

*Nautilus Pec-Deck Flyes:* 200 x 10

*Seated DB Presses:* 100's x 5 + 1 (assisted)

*Nautilus Lateral Raises:* 220 x 11

*Seated French Presses:* 165 x 5 + 1 (assisted)

Started off with decline BB presses, had a spotter which was great. Hit 305 for 11 and then the 12th rep I had some assistance. Honestly I was wiped out, so I had quite a bit of assistance. 305 for 11 is a PR, by the way. Moved onto pec-deck flyes, completely hit failure here as well. I tried for an 11th rep 3 times, couldn't budge it at all. Moved onto some seated DB presses, ouch! I think that I went a bit too heavy on these today. Only hit 4 or so completely on my own then the spotter helped a tad with the 5th, and assisted with the 6th. Moved onto some lateral raises---balls to the wall to failure. Could barely lift my arms after this set. Finished up with some French presses, triceps were wasted! Had the spotter help me on the last one, ouch. 

Diet: 
M1- banana 
M2- Swole preworkout
M3- whey protein + 1% milk
M4- cottage cheese + pineapple
M5- tuna salad sandwich
M6- grilled chicken & cheese soft taco
M7- MRP + 1% milk 
M8- 1/2 turkey & cheese sandwich, chicken noodle soup
M9- whey protein brownie + banana
M10- peanuts 

Trying to keep my diet as clean as possible. Especially since my training frequency is going to be dramatically decreased with this HIT training. I am used to training high-volume everyday, and I am going to be training very low-volume every other day. 

Sleep: 9 hours.  

Day 11 of 6-OXO, 3 caps 2x per day.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 5, 2004)

Excellent stuff man.  305 x 12 is amazing, honestly.


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 5, 2004)

*DD:* Thanks bud, I appreciate it. So far I am loving HIT, wow. Today was one of the most intense workouts that I have had in the gym in a long time. Really want balls out today. I am sure that I am going to be pretty damn sore tomorrow! I am not looking forward to my leg session at all, damn. I am sure it's going to be painful, especially with such high reps.


----------



## Cold Iron (Nov 5, 2004)

Looking good MonStar. I need to spice things up for the IM comp, might have to give this a try


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 6, 2004)

This should be very interesting.  I think you are a natural for HIT Mike.  Obviously it works when done correctly, just look at DD and his numbers.  Yikes!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 6, 2004)

> *Decline BB Presses:* *305 x 11!* + 1 (assisted)


That's just beastly dude.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 6, 2004)

Hey Mike, what's a French press?


----------



## Cold Iron (Nov 6, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Hey Mike, what's a French press?




If you go to the Webb Train, you can the Mike doing them first hand in the video section

http://www.webbtrain.us/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=viewdownload&cid=1

2nd page


----------



## klmclean (Nov 6, 2004)

Hey Mike  

Glad to see you're doing well. Have a great weekend!


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 6, 2004)

*Arnie's left nu:* I honestly think that HIT has a lot more promise than most people even realize. I guess because it's so extreme, in terms of the actual program. A lot of programs aren't that far off from regular basic training. HIT is extremely low-volume, and extremely low-frequency as well. I have to adjust mentally to training so infrequently. Thanks for posting the link bud.  

*JerseyDevil:* Yeah DD served pretty much as my reasoning for HIT, otherwise I wouldn't have thought twice about it. It's not that I didn't think HIT was promising, but it was more that I didn't know enough about it, etc. 

*Luke:* Thanks bro, I appreciate that. I was surprised by my decline strength as well. I expected to fail in the 6-7 rep range and I ended up banging out 11 and then my spotter helped me with 12. Not too shabby. 

*CowPimp:* Hey bud, a French press is also known as a seated skullcrusher. It's basically a close-grip on the EZ-curl bar, and seated pressing behind the neck. Here is a pic: 







This guy in the pic is doing it with a cable tough, I do mine with an EZ-curl bar. I have a video somewhere of me doing them. I flare my elbows a bit, so I can go heavier. I love them for my triceps. 

*klmclean:* Hey there, thanks for stopping by. You have a great weekend as well!


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 6, 2004)

Saturday; 11-6-2004

*Rest*

Nice taking a rest day, today. For the longest time I was training every single day without really taking any rest days at all. And HIT is quite the opposite. I am going to be training every other day on HIT, and maybe even 2 days off after leg day depending on how I feel. We'll see what happens. Tomorrow morning I am hitting my legs for the first time HIT style. 

Diet: 
M1- MRP + 1% milk + banana 
M2- turkey & cheese sandwich 
M3- 2 MRP bars
M4- tuna & cheese sandwich
M5- cottage cheese + pineapple
M6- whey protein + 1% milk 
M7- peanuts 

Sleep: 11 hours.  Damn, I am so glad that I slept this long. Felt great. 

Day 12 of 6-OXO, 3 caps 2x per day.


----------



## jstar (Nov 6, 2004)

Hey Monstar 

hey we both have "star" at the end of our names 

Good Luck with HIT. I think it will produce great results, glad you like it. BTW what is 6-OXO if you don't mind me asking   

Have a great day!


----------



## Du (Nov 6, 2004)

Lifts are lookin strong boss. I just started something similar, and am lovin it. Ill be followin along. Good luck, keep it up.


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 6, 2004)

*jstar:* LOL, yeah I never even noticed the "star" at the end of our usernames, that's so funny. The 6-OXO is basically PCT (post cycle therapy) for M1T. I did a methyl-1-test cycle so to kickstart my natural testosterone levels I am taking 6-OXO, if that makes any sense. I am hoping for great things with HIT, I mean the program looks sound, and I think with enough intensity it will produce some damn good results.  

*du510:* Thanks man, I appreciate the support. I am hoping for some good results with HIT.


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 7, 2004)

Sunday; 11-7-2004

*Legs*

Wow, wow, wow.  One of the hardest workouts that I have ever had in my life, EVER. Talk about completely exhausting, and just torture. I felt like I wanted to throw up and die after my workout this morning, no joke. 

*Squats:* *315 x 17!*

*Nautilus Leg Extensions:* 250 x 13

*Smith-Machine Calf Raises:* 285 x 17 

*Nautilus Crunches:* 180 x 18  

This should serve as a point that next time around I should get a little bit more food in my system before trying to do high-rep squats. The squats literally kicked my f*cking a*s and there is no other way to say it. After 8 reps I wanted to stop, I was exhausted. I just kept repping them out until the 17th rep where my legs were shaking like crazy and I got stuck halfway up, but barely managed to complete the rep. After the squats my quads and lower back were toast. Leg extensions were torture, calf raises weren't too bad, and finally my crunches I was just beyond exhausted. 

Bottom line, HIT training + legs = OUCH. I think that if I stick it out with HIT I will see great gains. At first I couldn't really see how HIT worked, but after today's session, I can see how effective it can be. I am dreading deadlifts on back day. I think I am probably going to take 2 days off after this session. 

Some thoughts about HIT so far. I am not sure how I feel at this point about the training frequency, and it's taking some time getting used to just one set mentallly. I guess because I love training and I look forward to it all of the time. And it's hard to look forward to it as much when I am going to the gym for only a couple of worksets. I am not trying to be negative at all, these are just my thoughts at this point. It's hard getting used to training every other day when I am used to training every single day. 

Diet: 
M1- banana 
M2- Swole preworkout
M3- whey protein + 2% milk
M4- turkey & cheese sandwich
M5- scrambled eggs
M6- 2 chicken breasts, pasta alfredo
M7- tuna & cheese sandwich
M8- cottage cheese + pineapple
M9- MRP + 2% milk 
M10- grilled chicken & cheese sandwich 

Sleep: 7 hours. 

Day 13 of 6-OXO, 3 caps 2x per day.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 7, 2004)

Your worry is psychological.  Once you examine a month or two of solid results you will probably get past it and maybe add an extra day of rest a week.  Good stuff.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 7, 2004)

Also, how did your calf raises go?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 7, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Sunday; 11-7-2004
> 
> *Legs*
> 
> ...




Geeezzzzzzzzz  315 x 17 on squats!   That's crazy!!!!!   Nice going.   I feel the same way you do about getting to the gym and training often.  I did HIT for legs yesterday.   It's a tough 30 minutes      Hopefully you stick with it so I can watch a couple other people to HIT besides DD.   I'd like to start doing some more HIT myself.

Good stuff here!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 7, 2004)

*DD:* Hey bud, thanks for stopping by, I appreciate it. Yeah I think that my worrying is pretty normal with what is going on. I mean going from training high-volume almost everyday to training extremely low-volume every other day, it's expected to be a little shaken up mentally I think. I am going to hang in there, although today after my leg session I wanted to quit HIT altogether, lol. But the calf raises went well. I hit the 16th rep, and barely locked it out. And then slowly completely the 17th. I knew that my 18th rep I would throw a lot of momentum into the rep. So I stopped at 17. 

*yellowmoomba:* Hey man, I had no idea that you were doing HIT as well! I am definitely going to stick it out now that a group of us are doing it. My workout today was only about 15-20 minutes, honestly. But that set of squats kicked my a*s more than anything. After that I was pretty much dying to get out of the gym so I was rushing through my sets, lol. Thanks for stopping by, bud.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 7, 2004)

Wow, some serious squatting dude.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 7, 2004)

You're gonna be sore after that one.  Ouch.


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 7, 2004)

*Luke:* Thanks bud, I appreciate it! I honestly had no idea I would hit 17 reps with 315. Especially since I have not trained my legs in a long time. I was absolutely exhausted after that set though, holy sh*t. 

*CowPimp:* I know man, trust me, holy sh*t. I am already feeling the pain in my quads, ouch, lol.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 7, 2004)

I too am having the same problems you are getting accustomed to the HIT style of working out.  I wanted to take a slow approach to getting down from what was once 40 sets down to 5+, but I got the book I was waiting for in the mail and I wanted to try it out desperately.

I did my first set of 145 x 15, and then immediately after getting a sip of water, did 155 x 15.  I was absolutely drained but still was thinking I could get another good set in.  I tried, had to put it back on the rack after about 3 reps, and then tried again and mustered out about 5 more reps.

It is just such a different type of training.  Hopefully we'll both get accustomed to it quikly.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 8, 2004)

Monstar was built for this type of training.  If he doesn't overtrain, he'll progress brilliantly


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 8, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> Monstar was built for this type of training.  If he doesn't overtrain, he'll progress brilliantly



I'm not arguing with you, but how can one be built for HIT exactly?


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 8, 2004)

*soxmuscle:* Hey man, I completely know how you feel bud, and trust me, I am in the same boat! I am coming from training every single day with high-volume. I mean I was training nonstop before, and now it's every other day for 20 minutes in the gym, its the opposite. It is definitely a little tough mentally to deal with this, but honestly I want to give it a shot and see how my body responds to it. I just have this fear of getting fat because I am training so infrequently with such little volume, and I refuse to do cardio.

*DD:* Thanks for stopping by bud, I appreciate it. I am glad that you think I am built for this type of training---that's always nice motivation. I am looking forward to my deadlifts tomorrow. I am thinking maybe 495 lbs. for 5-10 reps? We'll see how it goes. I'll be sure to get a lot of sleep tonight. 

*CowPimp:* I'll let DD answer that one, because I am not really sure bud. One thing that I can say is what I have achieved physique wise I can attribute to higher volume training. I tried Dorian Yates style training for a little while but didn't stick to it very long at all. So this is my first really time doing HIT style training.


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 8, 2004)

Monday; 11-8-2004

*Rest*

Ouch! My legs are hurting today, damn. I had a feeling that my DOMS from the high-rep squats was going to be pretty brutal. It's honestly not too horrible, it could be a lot worse. I packed in a ton of calories and protein yesterday, and made sure I got 8 hours sleep. So I think both of those factors helped out some. I feel so odd not going to the gym today! Part of me is almost relieved I was going so damn often before, but another huge part of me is dying to go!  

Diet: 
M1- whey protein + 2% milk 
M2- turkey & cheese sandwich
M3- 2 chicken breasts, rice
M4- mixed nuts
M5- chicken salad wrap
M6- 1/2 turkey & cheese sandwich
M7- chicken pot pie
M8- peanuts 

Sleep: 8 hours. 

Day 14 of 6-OXO, 3 caps 2x per day.


----------



## chris mason (Nov 8, 2004)

Monstar, you will be my perfect guinea pig! Now that you are training with HIT and experiencing the heavy DOMS that goes along with it I would love to have you try our newest product ETS. ETS will greatly decrease your DOMS and allow you handle and flourish with this HIT program.

PM me your address and I will send you a free 30 day supply as long as you promise to tell everyone here about the results you get from the product.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 8, 2004)

Looking great in here Mike. I'm interested to see how you progress with HIT. I've been thinking about it, may join you here soon.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 8, 2004)

chris mason said:
			
		

> Monstar, you will be my perfect guinea pig! Now that you are training with HIT and experiencing the heavy DOMS that goes along with it I would love to have you try our newest product ETS. ETS will greatly decrease your DOMS and allow you handle and flourish with this HIT program.
> 
> PM me your address and I will send you a free 30 day supply as long as you promise to tell everyone here about the results you get from the product.



Hey, what about me


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 8, 2004)

*Chris:* Hey bud! Thanks for stopping by, I know that you're a big fan of HIT and low-volume style training yourself. I would love to try out that new product you're talking about. I am looking forward to getting started on it, as a matter of fact. My upper body DOMS hasn't been too harsh on HIT but damn my thighs are killing me. Those high-rep squats to failure are just torture, lol. To those of you who do not know what ETS is, here is a link:

http://www.atlargenutrition.com/nutrition_detail.php/products_id/5

It's basically just a recovery aid, for the most part. I am looking forward to getting started!  

*rock:* Hey man, the more people the better on the HIT bandwagon. We have a few so far I think that DD has really promoted this program like crazy. I am looking forward to making some good gains on it. 

*DD:* LOL, I'll let you know what I think of ETS bud. Me and Chris actually go back quite a ways. He's known me for a couple of years now.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 8, 2004)

> *soxmuscle:* Hey man, I completely know how you feel bud, and trust me, I am in the same boat! I am coming from training every single day with high-volume. I mean I was training nonstop before, and now it's every other day for 20 minutes in the gym, its the opposite. It is definitely a little tough mentally to deal with this, but honestly I want to give it a shot and see how my body responds to it. I just have this fear of getting fat because I am training so infrequently with such little volume, and I refuse to do cardio.


Definitly a journal I'll be watching.  Were both on the same boat if you know what I mean.


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 9, 2004)

*soxmuscle:* Hey man, thanks for stopping by. I hope that you continue to check out my journal because I am honestly really curious how I end up doing with HIT. I am hoping for some great results. It's *extremely* tough mentally so far, trust me, I am barely hanging on. Coming from a higher volume/frequency style training routine it's just killing me to train every other day any only 15-20 minutes. I feel like I am getting fat, etc.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 9, 2004)

Let's go Monstar - Post a workout    I need to get some ideas


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 9, 2004)

*yellowmoomba:* I am about to post my workout from today bud, I am doing HIT as simple as possible. Just a single set to failure or slightly past failure, for each exercise.


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 9, 2004)

Tuesday; 11-9-2004

*Back*

Good back workout today, still having a tough time mentally dealing with the HIT style training. I am not sure what my problem is, I guess because in the gym I am used to doing set after set after set---and now it's just one single working set per exercise. 

*T-Bar Rows:* *385 x 8!*

*Support Rows:* 300 x 5 + 2 (assisted)

*Nautilus Pullovers:* 280 x 9

*Standing BB Curls:* 125 x 7

*Hammer Curls:* 60's x 6

Hit a nice PR today on t-bar rows. Of course I do them ghetto style on one side of a barbell, and use a v-bar attachment. Hit 385 for 8, which is honestly a HUGE PR for me, not too shabby at all IMO. I tried a couple of times for that 9th rep but I couldn't get it. Did some support rows afterwards, great set! Had my spotter help me with the last 2. Lot of help on the 2nd assisted rep, lol. Did a set of pullovers to failure then a set of BB curls to failure. And finally some hammer curls to failure. The hammer curls I was just exhausted for. Good set, though.  

Diet: 
M1- MRP + 2% milk
M2- grilled chicken + cheese soft taco
M3- Swole preworkout
M4- whey protein + 2% milk 
M5- ? 

Sleep: 7.5 hours. 

Day 15 of 6-OXO, 3 caps 2x per day.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

Great W/O there Mike. Congrats on the PB on T-bar rows. Don't they hurt your spinal erectors though? Before on your other programs, were you taking your sets to failure or not? I'm there with you on the Mental part of HIT. Hopefully we'll get there


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 9, 2004)

*rock:* Hey bud, thanks for the support man I really appreciate it. My lower back doesn't get hit too hard with the t-bar rows. I mean somewhat of course but nothing too horrible. On my other programs before HIT I was taking certain sets to failure, but not all of them at all. Just a couple of working sets per exercise I would take to failure. The rest were shy of failure. Mentally HIT is absolutely KILLING me, lol.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 9, 2004)

Nice lifts!!  385 x 8 is crazy on T-bars


----------



## PreMier (Nov 9, 2004)

What kind of MRP are you using?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 9, 2004)




----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 9, 2004)

Sorry, DD, I prefer volume style training.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 9, 2004)

No hard feelings...good luck


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks DD, I appreciate that my friend.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 9, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Thanks DD, I appreciate that my friend.


two and done, huh?


----------

